# New haunt sign in the works



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is the proposed design for the new haunt sign I want to build. I'll try for this year but with all my other projects it might get pushed to next Halloween.

The sign will be made out of 2" foam (I was recently given a whack-load of it by a friend... sweet!) carved and painted to look like weathered wood with rusted steel strapping. I haven't worked out the exact measurements of it yet but to give you a sense of scale the skull isn't just a Bucky - it's one of those giant foam ones you get from Big Lots! I'll add the horns with paper mache & Celuclay.

The sign will hang over the steps up to the front porch.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I think it will look really nice once done.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like it. Looking forward to seeing it when it's done.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very Nice! I wish I could get someone to give me some foam!:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

very cool! Are you going to make the axes yourself or use plastic ones?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool design and nice score on the foam. What will the chains be hanging from?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

cool design..you might want to add leds for the eyes you know? I think that would defiantly be a cool addition.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Great design! Can't wait to see it. The steel strapping will add a nice effect to it. Great ideas Uruk!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm still working out the details but based on the size of the giant skull the sign will be about 6 feet wide x 2.5 feet high!

The LED eyes is a great idea, thanks. The sign will hang by the chains to either the eaves above the porch or from the top of the garage door. The axes are just cheap plastic props but I'll paint & detail them to be more realistic. I also thought to add another smaller sign suspended by chain underneath with my website URL.

Thanks again. I'll post some pics once I make some head-way on it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice design Uruk-
will it be wood color backing
and silver for the studs? or gold rusted metal look.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Is it done yet?


HA!!!! LMAO! Note quite. But Lilly's questions about colour got me thinking so I did up a colour mock-up. It should make my like easier once I get to the painting stage as I'll know what I'm aiming for. Here it is...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's wicked!
What did you use to draw that?
Looks awesome!
.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Front Yard Fright. I initially do it up in Adobe Illustrator at full size (72" x 40") and then bring it into Adobe Photoshop and scale it down to do the rendering. I'll use the Illustrator file to make my cutting template by printing it off full size. I'll have to tile it over multiple sheets and tape them together but then I can tape it to the foam and trace the lettering.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats looks realy cool Uruk...
I like the different lettering too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice, I too wait to see it finished!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

that is a cool sign, can't wait to see the final project, never thought of a sign from foam, great idea. Especially if someone gave it to you!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool. Keep us posted.

I have making a sign for my haunt in mind too, but then again, I have a ton of projects in mind.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I sense another graphic designer on the boards...

Great sign... Zombie font is a favorite of mine and use it on all my tombstones...

can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's an update on the sign.

I had to get a new piece of 2'x8'x2" foam board as none of the scarp pieces were big enough. I printed out the design and taped all the sheets together to transfer the lettering to the board. I used my wood burning tool and traced the letters pressing fairly hard. It slightly melts the foam through the paper and makes enough of an indentation for me to see.

One that's done I started to carve out the letters into the foam, again using the wood burning tool. I experimented with how I'm going to create the wood grain so that it looks like old and weathered boards. I think once painted it will look ok.

So that's where I am to date. It will probably take me the better part of the week working bit by bit in the evenings to get it all carved out. I'll post more photos as I go.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's gonna look nice..alot of work though but worth it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin good...

-TM


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

That is one of the best signs i've seen! Great work! - Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice. I have to look into Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your sign is looking great!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow keep the pictures coming
great job


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Well it's taken me longer to get to this stage than I thought - too many other projects taking up my time - but I'm all set to start painting. I finished carving out the lettering and have added the wood grain. I still want to do a bit more distressing to the wood grain but it's pretty much there. I'll add the fake metal strapping once the wood is painted. Then the axes will be permanently attached. The skull will be removable for storage.

I had to add a fair bit of wood bracing to the back as it was so big the foam was starting to crack just moving it around. It should be fine now and the added weight will keep it from blowing around in any wind once it's hung.

I have to say that with the skull and axes temporarily in place the thing is HUGE looking! It just has such an imposing presence, even unpainted, I can't wait to get it hung on the front of the house.

I'll keep you posted as I go.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW!!! Fantastic Work!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good Hector.. 

Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

that looks awesome.


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

very good work i will have to dive into foam work next year


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I'm just about finished the sign (finally!!) and am going to be putting it up on the front of the house tonight.

The metal straps were made with a roll of foam insulation strips and styrofoam balls cut in half for the bolts. I glued them down and also wrapped them around the back and stapled them in place using a staple gun.

I don't have any pictures in-progress of the wood being painted as they didn't turn out very good (colour was washed out with the flash and was too blurry without the flash) but what I did was paint the entire surface my standard flat dark grey. I made sure to get into all the nooks & crannies of the carved wood grain. Eventually it was all covered and then I went over it again with a flat dark brown. I didn't go for total coverage but streaked and dabbed it with the grain to get a mottled look - I didn't want an uniform colour but something more "splotchy" and natural looking. Once that was dry I dry-brushed the entire surface with a light grey to get that silvery-grey colour that old weathered wood has.

To paint the metal straps I started with a basic black and then sponge painted two different shades of rust and again dry-brushed just a bit with light grey.

The horns were a last minute addition. I had planned for them as can be seen in my concept sketch but didn't think I'd have the time to make paper-mache horns. I then came across a cheap plastic viking helmet in a costume store. Although the shape wasn't exactly what I had in mind it would work. I filled the hollow plastic horns with expanding foam to give them some structural strength and have something more substantial to glue. Construction adhesive made it easy to glue them to the skull. Next year I might apply some paper-mache texture and colour to the horns but for now they'll work as-is.

There are more detailed photos on my website.

I'll post the final photos of it hung on the house tomorrow. Now I can finally get on to some other projects!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Holy crap!!!!! That rocks - nice work.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sweet Sign Hector


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is spectacular!!!! Did you use a wood burner for the wood grain on the foam? I think that's one of my favorite details!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm going to post photos of the completed sign to the Showroom.

EEric: yes I used a wood burning tool to carve all the wood grain. I then took a tool I found to make the finer grain. I don't know what the tool is called but it's a bunch of small wires of diff. thickness in a small metal case - probes of some sort maybe? Anyhow, when I lightly dragged them across the surface they created the finer wood grain which, although not seen from a distance, really adds to the overall realism.

Here is a close-up detail shot that shows the wood grain and also how I carved the ends of the foam to complete the illusion of old weathered boards.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn good job Uruk-Hai! Now get to work on a sign for my house.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks ****ing awesome!! I have got to get me a wood burner by next halloween. That seems to be the gest thing to use for carving foam and adding detail. 

Really Really Nice Job!


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

